# Rail Critters Album



## Heaven (Feb 12, 2020)

Was fortunate to have @croc and @Koala come through for a few nights. I felt so privileged to enjoy their company and understand more about their culture. While they were here we recorded a few songs, which was the second half of the jam session. The mic bumps are from Buddy, who travels with @Caveman118 who also is featured in a track. 

Hope that everyone can enjoy the tracks as much as I do!

 https://soundcloud.com/erev/sets/hobo-frolic


----------



## Caveman118 (Feb 13, 2020)

Heaven said:


> Was fortunate to have @croc and @Koala come through for a few nights. I felt so privileged to enjoy their company and understand more about their culture. While they were here we recorded a few songs, which was the second half of the jam session. The mic bumps are from Buddy, who travels with @Caveman118 who also is featured in a track.
> 
> Hope that everyone can enjoy the tracks as much as I do!



Sounds great!!


----------

